# Rabbit stuffing mouth with hay???????



## Jaydaw_95 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have female rabbit that i got at the NC ARBA convention and she is a holland lop. I tried to breed her on the 20th but she never had a successful breeding(when the male grunts and falls of females back)so i just gave up on that day. ON the 28th i tried breeding again and she has two successful breedings!! I went out 2night to check on another one of my rabbits who is supposed to have her kits 2nite and i looked over to the other females cage to see her hoping around her cage with a HUGE mouthful of hay. I am now kinda worried that maybe she was bread before i got her or something like that. Could she just be doing this to play around? I put a lot of timothy hay in her cage just in case but i just want to make sure.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

She might have gotten bred that past owners! My aunt bought an rabbit from an show and when she went home. 2 days later the rabbit had her babies that my aunt didnt know about and they fell threw the cage and died.


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

oh wow ok i just went back out there and now she is pulling her fur!! could it be a false pregnancy?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

It could be a true or false pregnancy! Just put an nesting box in her cage just in case! You never know. Like I said it happen to my aunt. 
Can you feel anything in her belly?? How her private part looks??


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you have a nest box for her? If you don't, give her a shoe box or a regular card board box the same size as a shoe box. She is either pregnant and getting pretty close to having them or having a false pregnancy. I would go ahead and give her a nest box just to be safe.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

i did not really feel anything thing but i know that you dont always feel the babies right? and her privates look kinds like a white pale pink or white pink color.


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

and yes i do have a nestbox in there for her bc when i saw her stuffing her mouth with the timothy hay she had i thought maybe she was nesting so i put it in there for her just in case.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes! That is true too.. I have an dutch is due today and shes still pink color.. But you just wanna make sure


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

okay... You just have to wait and see! That's all you can do.. But if she does have them make sure you post about them... The only thing sucks though. You dont know who the daddy is..


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

ok i am about to go to bed but when i get up in the morning and go out i will let yall know if she had any babies or not.
Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

and yes that is very true. i know the person i got her from and i know how i can get up with her so could she just send me a copy of his pedigree of she know who the dad is?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

No Problemo!


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

haha ok thanks i will let yall know soon!!


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Apr 1, 2010)

Just because she is nesting right now does not necessarily mean that she will have them tonight. She could have them a couple of days from now.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Apr 1, 2010)

I always hate having to wait for the kits! 

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

Me too!! And that's what I am doing too!! ullhair:


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 1, 2010)

So???? Any babies this morning? :waitingPATIENTLY waiting...)


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

OK so i went out 2day and looked in nolees nest she made last night and there was nothing in there but fur. i am still going to leave the nestbox in the cage with her for a couple days just to be on the safe side. But the other holland lop i have zyra is giving birth right now so when she is done i will take some pics and try to put them on here!!


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 1, 2010)

i have pictures but how do i put them on here?


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 1, 2010)

Use this link to explain how to post photo's... You can start a Photobucket account for free...


----------

